# 1992 to axle replacement



## rafael rangel (Jul 10, 2019)

I need to replace my axle and I was wondering if the na version axle was the same or different as the turbocharged version thanks for the response


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

According to the FSM the turbo axle shafts are larger by about 3mm. The flanges are different and the splines are different.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Also, left side is different than right side, FYI.


----------



## rafael rangel (Jul 10, 2019)

Would you know of any website in finding this specific axle shaft


----------



## rafael rangel (Jul 10, 2019)

I have a 1992 to and I need to replace my right passenger side one and I haven’t bin able to find one online wondering if the forums could help


----------



## drjeckle (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't see it online. I looked for my '85 as well and it is not shown, but I do work for one of the national parts chain stores. If you go into the store and ask the counter person to look up an axle shaft you may find it is available as a special order item. I did have to special order the rack and pinion I needed. As a special order item there may be shipping charges in addition to the cost of the item you order as well.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Rockauto.com has them for about $80 each+shipping. They call them "CV Half-shafts" and they are under "Drivetrain."


----------

